# Photo of Month - October



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries into the photo of the month!

Edit: Sorry I failed to mention but starting this month CheeryChicks will be sponsoring all the photo of the month contest.

This month the winner will receive a Choremate from CheeryChicks!

http://cheerychicks.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya cockerel.


----------



## aussielvr07 (Aug 4, 2013)

My Spazzy Polish Rooster


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Hurkey Lurkey. Will forever be loved. The sweetest rooster. Died saving his girls.


----------



## rubberchicken6969 (Oct 3, 2013)

Austin said:


> We are now accepting entries into the photo of the month!


 well how do I post my pic...lol


----------



## wyldbill (Oct 3, 2013)

Alice the buff orpington super chick


----------



## dgladky (Oct 4, 2013)

Milo my first "rescue" chicken. Her sister Otis died earlier this year. Sitting here with her kitty brother Bubba


----------



## alije (Oct 4, 2013)

naked neck hen and silkie rooster, I hope for some naked neck sizzles next year 





Alije


----------



## chucksmum (Oct 4, 2013)

Buffy perching in her favourite tree.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Getting a drink from toys filled with fresh water-courtesy of my kiddos 









My hens best friend:









Cuddling:


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice pictures!!! My poor girls are all in some part of the stage of molting so they've been avoiding the camera.


----------



## edmich (Sep 15, 2013)

This is my 4 year old daughter Lily holding Delyla for the first time


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

My cream legbar and black orpington Roos standing with their new buddy


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Just a free ranging pic.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Some of the girls...........


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

ten-acre-farms said:


> Hurkey Lurkey. Will forever be loved. The sweetest rooster. Died saving his girls.


He is/was beautiful, a true hero


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Magic chicken! I couldn't believe this egg was standing upright.


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

My "farm".


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Layla laying an egg!


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

New additions to the family!


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Love birds taking a dirt bath.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

"What you lookin at?"


----------



## Kords-Coop (Aug 17, 2013)

Little Ethel


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Roxanne on a pretty Fall day


----------



## hillbilly61 (Apr 18, 2013)

New addition to the homestead


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

My new duckling Olivia. She was a surprise baby. When I got back from my trip there was eggs under my broody. She has a friend on the way too. Should hatch very soon. She is the sweetest little thing!


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

My first little chick in the egg


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Cubalaya mixes.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

We love our chickens! Most people have dogs or cats but we have chickens . I❤


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I think this would have been the perfect picture if someone would have gotten her butt out of the way!! Chickys and pumpkins! How October! <3


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Apparently, I am very suspicious.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

Toanto and the lone clucker


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Little Dixie at two days old. Now she is so much bigger at a week old! They grow so fast!!


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

Jacob and our new fuzzy babies!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is closed while the judges and I pick a winner. Thanks to all who entered and good luck!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS 
poultrylover99

Your Little Dixie is the Photo of the Month
​


----------

